# ===let's write a story===



## BREDNAMERICA

Lets do just 5 words at a time, lets see where and what we make it to be. Lets have fun , no rules just 5 words per turn. I'll start with-------------------- i heard that obama was----


----------



## Big Black Dog

BREDNAMERICA'S oldest, wisest, gayest brother.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

but he turned out to


----------



## Immanuel

be just another flake who


----------



## Liability

wrote five whole words.


----------



## daws101

that fell on deaf ears.


----------



## The Infidel

He got in a car


----------



## Dr Grump

with a bear attached to


----------



## The Infidel

his hood with hemp rope


----------



## Valerie

he finally drove home after........


----------



## Dr Grump

downing three huge shots of


----------



## The Infidel

whisket, wine, beer, and tequila


----------



## Valerie

Dr Grump said:


> downing three huge shots of





campfire espresso...  He was still


----------



## Dr Grump

wondering why the furry feeling


----------



## The Infidel

in his hand was so


----------



## Dr Grump

uncomfortable. Maybe it had something


----------



## Valerie

Dr Grump said:


> uncomfortable. Maybe it had something





to do with the bear.........


----------



## The Infidel

tied to his hood with


----------



## yidnar

hemp rope,but then he


----------



## Valerie

The Infidel said:


> tied to his hood with





haste, as he was anxious.............


----------



## The Infidel

to get back home to


----------



## Valerie

The Infidel said:


> to get back home to





skin the bear and have..........


----------



## The Infidel

his fur trimmed by the


----------



## Dr Grump

scythe bathed in a strange


----------



## Immanuel

The Infidel said:


> his fur trimmed by the



wife, who wanted some extra


----------



## Valerie

Immanuel said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his fur trimmed by the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife, who wanted some extra
Click to expand...






bear skin rugs for the.........


----------



## The Infidel

Valerie said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his fur trimmed by the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wife, who wanted some extra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear skin rugs for the.........
Click to expand...


cabin down by the lake.


----------



## Dr Grump

where funny noises were heard


----------



## jillian

At the oddest hours


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:


> At the oddest hours due



to the fact they were


----------



## Valerie

jillian said:


> At the oddest hours but





that's wildlife for you.  The...........


----------



## Valerie

freezer was full of venison.............


----------



## Immanuel

Valerie said:


> freezer was full of venison.............



the frig full of beer


----------



## Liability

Immanuel said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> freezer was full of venison.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frig full of beer
Click to expand...


his bladder also full of


----------



## freedombecki

unmentionables. However, the living room


----------



## Liability

freedombecki said:


> unmentionables. However, the living room



was not.  Everywhere we saw


----------



## Immanuel

Liability said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> unmentionables. However, the living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was not.  Everywhere we saw
Click to expand...


quotes from Reverend Wright saying


----------



## Liability

Immanuel said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> unmentionables. However, the living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was not.  Everywhere we saw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> quotes from Reverend Wright saying
Click to expand...


No!  Not God bless America


----------



## Valerie

roosting chickens provide breakfast and...............


----------



## Dr Grump

a really good dose of


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

eggs full of chicken shit


----------



## Valerie

Dr Grump said:


> a really good dose of





bear sausage with home fries...........


----------



## Dr Grump

dipped in a really horrible


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Dr Grump said:


> dipped in a really horrible



 stinky cream sause from hell


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipped in a really horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stinky cream sause from hell
Click to expand...


laced with LSD and something


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

that made obama fucked up


----------



## Dr Grump

but not as bad as


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

the democractic point of view


----------



## Dr Grump

. Then he saw something that


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> . Then he saw something that



reinforced his certainty.  Obama sucks.


----------



## Dr Grump

Then the partisan hacks appeared.


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> Then the partisan hacks appeared.



but were dismissed by conservatives.


----------



## yidnar

and America was saved


----------



## Dr Grump

from ernie and bert, who


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

dr grump said:


> from ernie and bert, who



puppeted thier way to the


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> dr grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> from ernie and bert, who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppeted thier way to the
Click to expand...


center of a controversy they


----------



## Zoom-boing

Immanuel said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> from ernie and bert, who
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppeted thier way to the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> center of a controversy they
Click to expand...


imagined was real, but actually


----------



## daws101

Zoom-boing said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> puppeted thier way to the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> center of a controversy they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> imagined was real, but actually
Click to expand...

it was dogma from Sarah.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> center of a controversy they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagined was real, but actually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was dogma from Sarah.
Click to expand...


now sarah has been trying


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> imagined was real, but actually
> 
> 
> 
> it was dogma from Sarah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now sarah has been trying
Click to expand...

my patience


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was dogma from sarah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now sarah has been trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my patience
Click to expand...


i'm getting all kinds of


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> now sarah has been trying
> 
> 
> 
> my patience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm getting all kinds of
Click to expand...


spam emails from liberals who


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> now sarah has been trying
> 
> 
> 
> my patience
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm getting all kinds of
Click to expand...

P.R. from her unintelligible babble


----------



## jillian

daws101 said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting all kinds of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P.R. from her unintelligible babble
Click to expand...


because a fun story was turned into a rightwingnut tome


----------



## daws101

jillian said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting all kinds of
> 
> 
> 
> P.R. from her unintelligible babble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because a fun story was turned into a rightwingnut tome
Click to expand...

of epically farcical proportions.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> p.r. From her unintelligible babble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because a fun story was turned into a rightwingnut tome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of epically farcical proportions.
Click to expand...

  meanwhile back at the farm


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> because a fun story was turned into a rightwingnut tome
> 
> 
> 
> of epically farcical proportions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meanwhile back at the farm
Click to expand...

grandma was beating off Indians..


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> of epically farcical proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile back at the farm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grandma was beating off indians..
Click to expand...


grandpa walked in and said


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile back at the farm
> 
> 
> 
> grandma was beating off indians..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> grandpa walked in and said
Click to expand...


that Jillian can not count.

(just teasing ya jillian)


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

immanuel said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> grandma was beating off indians..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandpa walked in and said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that jillian can not count.
> 
> (just teasing ya jillian)
Click to expand...


who the hell cares said


----------



## daws101

Immanuel said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> grandma was beating off indians..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandpa walked in and said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that Jillian can not count.
> 
> (just teasing ya jillian)
Click to expand...

Jillian was grampa's maiden name .


----------



## jillian

as part of some kind of weird deal he had with grandma.


----------



## daws101

jillian said:


> as part of some kind of weird deal he had with grandma.


who's real name was big dick black.


----------



## jillian

but she called herself sarah.


----------



## daws101

jillian said:


> but she called herself sarah.


Because it was shorter


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Suddenly the indians were at


----------



## Immanuel

the door with a peace pipe

(Hey, I know that is six, but y'all said, who cares? )


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Then grandpa answered the door


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Then grandpa answered the door



with a bong and grin


----------



## jillian

and said come on in guys... let's light it up


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

The pow wow was now


----------



## jillian

the peace pipe was smoked


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Obama  found this out and


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

He immediately called a


----------



## Liability

joint session of Congress to


----------



## Immanuel

declare that peace was possible


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Suddenly the room was filled


----------



## Liability

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Suddenly the room was filled



with gales of raucous laughter,


----------



## Mr.Nick

While Michelle Obama ate doughnuts (while saying "look I'm a zit" then proceeded to slap her face  cheeks, then called it healthy low sugar living)


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

The school board was pissed


----------



## Liability

and demanded more Obamacare money


----------



## Immanuel

while proclaiming that his stimulus plan had saved the world


----------



## eots

familiar, but yet so foreign


----------



## Liability

(eots inserted random phrase above)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This message is hidden because eots is on your ignore list


----------



## Mr.Nick

At the mess she made...


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Everyone saw and heard a


----------



## daws101

brednamerica said:


> everyone saw and heard a


 splintering of glass outside.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Then at the door a


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Then at the door a


 leprechaun stood holding his tam O shanter.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> then at the door a
> 
> 
> 
> leprechaun stood holding his tam o shanter.
Click to expand...


then the indians were staring


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> then at the door a
> 
> 
> 
> leprechaun stood holding his tam o shanter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then the indians were staring
Click to expand...

at the outhouse where the


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leprechaun stood holding his tam o shanter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the indians were staring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at the outhouse where the
Click to expand...


leprechaun was singing and dancing


----------



## eots

and singing this story sucks


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> and singing this story sucks


 then an asshole tried to crash the party.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and singing this story sucks
> 
> 
> 
> then an asshole tried to crash the party.
Click to expand...


he had no sense of


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and singing this story sucks
> 
> 
> 
> then an asshole tried to crash the party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he had no sense of
Click to expand...

timing


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

The peace pipe the indians


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> The peace pipe the idians


Had was filled
with


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Happy peace pipe tobacco.everyone


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Happy peace pipe tobacco.everyone



take a puff, pass left


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Meanwhile back at washington d.c.


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Meanwhile back at washington d.c.


 perry dropped the soap repeatedly.


----------



## techieny

but Juan was happy to...


----------



## daws101

techieny said:


> but Juan was happy to...


 play slap and tickle


----------



## eots

While daws once again slipped into his homosexual imaginings


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> While daws once again slipped into his homosexual imaginings


inspired by eots' real life on the down low antics.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> while daws once again slipped into his homosexual imaginings
> 
> 
> 
> inspired by eots' real life on the down low antics.
Click to expand...


they all came out of the bathroom


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> while daws once again slipped into his homosexual imaginings
> 
> 
> 
> inspired by eots' real life on the down low antics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they all came out of the bathroom
Click to expand...


Wearing each other's clothes some inside out


----------



## daws101

Immanuel said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> inspired by eots' real life on the down low antics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they all came out of the bathroom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wearing each other's clothes some inside out
Click to expand...

they were startled by


----------



## eots

The profound  dullness of it all


----------



## Valerie

daws101 said:


> they were startled by







eots said:


> The profound  dullness of it all






until one day he finally........

















BREDNAMERICA said:


> Lets do just 5 words at a time, lets see where and what we make it to be. Lets have fun , no rules just 5 words per turn. I'll start with-------------------- i heard that obama was----




Five words!


----------



## daws101

Valerie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were startled by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> The profound  dullness of it all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until one day he finally.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets do just 5 words at a time, lets see where and what we make it to be. Lets have fun , no rules just 5 words per turn. I'll start with-------------------- i heard that obama was----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Five words!
Click to expand...

........(eots) find his true calling.


----------



## eots

I think you mean.._.found_


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

What a triump, what a day


----------



## eots

said piglet too the poo


----------



## Dr Grump

as it went down the


----------



## eots

rabbit hole into bowels of hell


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

But the angels from above


----------



## eots

wished them all farewell


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Chapter two, the other family


----------



## Dr Grump

of inbreeds from Alaska decided


----------



## Valerie

Dr Grump said:


> of inbreeds from Alaska decided






to tweet their way to..................


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

5 minutes of STARDOM AND fame


----------



## eots

BREDNAMERICA said:


> 5 minutes of STARDOM AND fame



to live the american dream


----------



## Liability

but got unfairly hounded unmercifully.


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> but got unfairly hounded unmercifully.



by the...Papa-paparazzi ya Papa-paparazzi


----------



## Valerie

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> but got unfairly hounded unmercifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the...Papa-paparazzi ya Papa-paparazzi
Click to expand...




flashbulbs flashing and all the..............


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> but got unfairly hounded unmercifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the...Papa-paparazzi ya Papa-paparazzi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flashbulbs flashing and all the..............
Click to expand...




presidential hopes were dashing, so......................


----------



## eots

I  became a redneck spokesperson


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

In hope of finding the


----------



## Immanuel

BREDNAMERICA said:


> In hope of finding the



answer to the question of


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

who will be the next


----------



## eots

Savour to save us from


----------



## techieny

the Obama error when all...


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

people will learn the truth


----------



## yidnar

that most communist love Obama


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

as obama loves them too.


----------



## eots

time to learn Chinese..comrades


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

so stand up people and--------------[ching ching chinaman sat on a fence making a dollar out of 15 u.s. cents]


----------



## techieny

because it's time to pay


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Attention and react on any


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> I think you mean.._.found_


wrong ass always should have been "finds."


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Attention and react on any


teabagger or twoofer folly


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

who tries to take off


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> who tries to take off


with the loot


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> who tries to take off
> 
> 
> 
> with the loot
Click to expand...


now everyone is chasing the


----------



## Dr Grump

person with the big red


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> who tries to take off
> 
> 
> 
> with the loot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now everyone is chasing the
Click to expand...

wrong guys as they


----------



## eots

avatar that calls himself daws101


----------



## eots

and cant count to....five


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> avatar that calls himself daws101


if eots wasn't colorblind he'd know it was orange.


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> and cant count to....five


eots knows not about apostrophes.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Suddenly a crack of lightning


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Suddenly a crack of lightning


split the sky wide open


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

And then there was god


----------



## tonystewart1

BREDNAMERICA said:


> And then there was god



and he brought us all


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Together for a time to


----------



## eots

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean.._.found_
> 
> 
> 
> wrong ass always should have been "finds."
Click to expand...


wrong ass always ???...lol...what a fucking idiot


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

brednamerica said:


> together for a time to



start getting are  priorities together


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> together for a time to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start getting are  priorities together
Click to expand...

 to make sure


----------



## Valerie

daws101 said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> together for a time to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start getting are  priorities together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure
Click to expand...




to make sure {{make sure}}




{{echo}} echo zulu's wedding day.....................


----------



## daws101

valerie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> start getting are  priorities together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure {{make sure}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {{echo}} echo zulu's wedding day.....................
Click to expand...

 had no fainting..


----------



## Valerie

daws101 said:


> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure {{make sure}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {{echo}} echo zulu's wedding day.....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had no fainting..
Click to expand...





had no fainting {{no fainting}}





can you count to FIVE......................?


----------



## daws101

Valerie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> to make sure {{make sure}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {{echo}} echo zulu's wedding day.....................
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting {{no fainting}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you count to FIVE......................?
Click to expand...

yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

[damn why is this happening , it's not fun no more . We are just wacthing you all argue. ]


----------



## eots

daws101 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting {{no fainting}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you count to FIVE......................?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.
Click to expand...


you should try using none


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> [damn why is this happening , it's not fun no more . We are just wacthing you all argue. ]


it 's what some people do ignore them and keep playing.


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting {{no fainting}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you count to FIVE......................?
> 
> 
> 
> yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should try using none
Click to expand...

like you?


----------



## Valerie

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting {{no fainting}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you count to FIVE......................?
> 
> 
> 
> yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should try using none
Click to expand...




  It's kinda like trying to play scrabble with people who insist on putting the tiles down diagonally!


----------



## Valerie

daws101 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting {{no fainting}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you count to FIVE......................?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.
Click to expand...







BREDNAMERICA said:


> ===let's write a story===
> 
> *Lets do just 5 words at a time*, lets see where and what we make it to be. Lets have fun ,* no rules just 5 words per turn*. I'll start with-------------------- i heard that obama was----


^






Now, as the story goes................


----------



## daws101

Valerie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should try using none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda like trying to play scrabble with people who insist on putting the tiles down diagonally!
Click to expand...

no rule against that either


----------



## daws101

Valerie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> had no fainting {{no fainting}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you count to FIVE......................?
> 
> 
> 
> yes , if I recall five words is the MOST YOU CAN USE...nothing was said about how few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ===let's write a story===
> 
> *Lets do just 5 words at a time*, lets see where and what we make it to be. Lets have fun ,* no rules just 5 words per turn*. I'll start with-------------------- i heard that obama was----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as the story goes................
Click to expand...

return with us now to...


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes , if i recall five words is the most you can use...nothing was said about how few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ===let's write a story===
> 
> *lets do just 5 words at a time*, lets see where and what we make it to be. Lets have fun ,* no rules just 5 words per turn*. I'll start with-------------------- i heard that obama was----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, as the story goes................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> return with us now to...
Click to expand...


smoke the peace pipe,suddenly


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, as the story goes................
> 
> 
> 
> return with us now to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> smoke the peace pipe,suddenly
Click to expand...

the outer airlock opened, reveling


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> return with us now to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke the peace pipe,suddenly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the outer airlock opened, reveling
Click to expand...


genie jane, the princess genie jane


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> smoke the peace pipe,suddenly
> 
> 
> 
> the outer airlock opened, reveling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> genie jane, the princess genie jane
Click to expand...

half sister to Regis Philbin


----------



## techieny

plagued by festering sores that


----------



## daws101

techieny said:


> plagued by festering sores that


 when touched spewd tiny pods.


----------



## techieny

daws101 said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> plagued by festering sores that
> 
> 
> 
> when touched spewd tiny pods.
Click to expand...


of bloody gelatinous goo that


----------



## daws101

techieny said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techieny said:
> 
> 
> 
> plagued by festering sores that
> 
> 
> 
> when touched spewd tiny pods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of bloody gelatinous goo that
Click to expand...

were fabulous at hemorrhoid removal


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Doctors and scientist came to


----------



## foreversunshine

watch the pods in action


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

The indian cheif saw this


----------



## foreversunshine

and rushed over to the


----------



## techieny

and spewed wampum out of


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

his mouth, then the beads


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> his mouth, then the beads


 sprouted eye stalks and legs


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Meanwhile back at  washington d.c.


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Meanwhile back at  washington d.c.


herman cain hid his porn


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Which was only 1950's playboys


----------



## Vengeance

where mother wouldn't find them


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Hopefully no one else will


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Hopefully no one else will


 meanwhile the sea kept rising .


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

75 foot waves comes crashing


----------



## Sky Dancer

Wipes out all life.


----------



## Vengeance

not sheltered at high elevations


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

America comes to the rescue


----------



## Vengeance

with 144,000 cases of popsicles


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> with 144,000 cases of popsicles


 but they had melted


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Another failed attempt by obama


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Another failed attempt by obama


not to fail


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

The democrate party is all


----------



## Vengeance

booking reservations for Christmas in


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> booking reservations for Christmas in


 squaw valley at the


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Place for thanks, and peace


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Place for thanks, and peace


just then ,when all seemed


----------



## Vengeance

settled, Timothy Geithner announced that


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> settled, Timothy Geithner announced that


 he'd had a testicle removed.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

it's a nut for a butt


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> it's a nut for a butt


Mr. Bachmann said bending over


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

people were passing out from


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> people were passing out from


the noxious odor of jellyfish


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> people were passing out from
> 
> 
> 
> the noxious odor of jellyfish
Click to expand...


there was also boils and


----------



## eots

and a tattoo saying ...mom


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> and a tattoo saying ...mom


on eots' very small penis


----------



## techieny

... help me. Also a disgusting ...


----------



## daws101

techieny said:


> ... help me. Also a disgusting ...


 pustule the size of a


----------



## eots

daws101s constant gay imaginings


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> daws101s constant gay imaginings


 were nothing to eots' reality.


----------



## eots

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> daws101s constant gay imaginings
> 
> 
> 
> were nothing to eots' reality.
Click to expand...


of wine woman and song


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> daws101s constant gay imaginings
> 
> 
> 
> were nothing to eots' reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of wine woman and song
Click to expand...

in his wet dreams only!


----------



## eots

> in his wet dreams only!





did poor daws101 ever score


----------



## daws101

eots said:


> in his wet dreams only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did poor daws101 ever score
Click to expand...

more than eot's ever could.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Meanwhile pictures of the tattoo


----------



## Vengeance

of Popeye on Newt Gingrichs


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> of Popeye on Newt Gingrichs


 taint were photographed by


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> of popeye on newt gingrichs
> 
> 
> 
> taint were photographed by
Click to expand...


those who had a hard on


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> of popeye on newt gingrichs
> 
> 
> 
> taint were photographed by
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those who had a hard on
Click to expand...

 were taking the little blue pills.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Now these pills are for


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Now these pills are for


sale at 50% off.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Please read the warning label


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Please read the warning label


:may cause prolonged eye strain


----------



## foreversunshine

for those who could not


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

See or read the small


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> See or read the small


 Print , meanwhile inside the Batcave.


----------



## Liability

Then, they died.  The end.


----------



## daws101

Liability said:


> Then, they died.  The end.


of that chapter, then boom


----------



## Vengeance

anotherr began *outside *the Batcave


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Vengeance said:


> anotherr began *outside *the Batcave



Robin! Wake up lazy ass!


----------



## daws101

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> anotherr began *outside *the Batcave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin! Wake up lazy ass!
Click to expand...

 "please batman not the  bat buttplug..!"


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> anotherr began *outside *the Batcave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin! Wake up lazy ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "please batman not the  bat buttplug..!"
Click to expand...

---i'm still sore from last


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin! Wake up lazy ass!
> 
> 
> 
> "please batman not the  bat buttplug..!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---i'm still sore from last
Click to expand...

Alfred snicker's ,under his breath


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

He was secretly moaning in


----------



## Vengeance

anticipation of the big red gagball


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

That he loved to have


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> That he loved to have


taped to his bed post.


----------



## Vengeance

next to the Green Lanterns picture


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> next to the Green Lanterns picture


and catwoman's leather thong


----------



## Vengeance

which Robin had stealthily pocketed


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

My god, he said to himself


----------



## Vengeance

now if only I can


----------



## PredFan

use this thong for making


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

My ass look appealing for


----------



## Vengeance

the Shriners convention in Dallas


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> the Shriners convention in Dallas


 yeee haaaa! screamed gov perry .


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

With his hat swinging over


----------



## Vengeance

the balcony railing above the


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> the balcony railing above the


  porta-potties on the lawn


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

At last , at last they


----------



## foreversunshine

made a port-o-potty that fits


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

foreversunshine said:


> made a port-o-potty that fits



fat asses like my big


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> foreversunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> made a port-o-potty that fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat asses like my big
Click to expand...

 hanging hemorrhoid from hell


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

No shit about it, people can


----------



## Vengeance

act NOW,  get free shipping


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> act NOW,  get free shipping


But wait! if you call...


----------



## PredFan

right now, you'll also get


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> right now, you'll also get


a free Michelle Bachmann doucebag.


----------



## PredFan

Meanwhile, Uncle Harry ran toward


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> Meanwhile, Uncle Harry ran toward


 the BBQ to put out


----------



## PredFan

Aunt Lidia's bloomers and extinguish


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> Aunt Lidia's bloomers and extinguish


the blaze that was rapidly


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> predfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> aunt lidia's bloomers and extinguish
> 
> 
> 
> the blaze that was rapidly
Click to expand...


burning with the smell of


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> predfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> aunt lidia's bloomers and extinguish
> 
> 
> 
> the blaze that was rapidly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> burning with the smell of
Click to expand...

 unprocessed sewage and licorice whips


----------



## Vengeance

which was not surprising  since


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> which was not surprising  since


 the GOP deregulated all industry.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> which was not surprising  since
> 
> 
> 
> the gop deregulated all industry.
Click to expand...


poop polution now lingers throughout


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> which was not surprising  since
> 
> 
> 
> the gop deregulated all industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poop polution now lingers throughout
Click to expand...

 the low countries like Florida


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the gop deregulated all industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poop polution now lingers throughout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the low countries like Florida
Click to expand...


surprisingly the smell has an


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> poop polution now lingers throughout
> 
> 
> 
> the low countries like Florida
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> surprisingly the smell has an
Click to expand...

intriguing side effect that when


----------



## Vengeance

dolphins and porpoise sense it


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Vengeance said:


> dolphins and porpoise sense it



and begin to be violent


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> dolphins and porpoise sense it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and begin to be violent
Click to expand...

for no real porpoise


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> dolphins and porpoise sense it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and begin to be violent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for no real porpoise
Click to expand...


[that was funny] studies are showing that no


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and begin to be violent
> 
> 
> 
> for no real porpoise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [that was funny] studies are showing that no
Click to expand...

particulate matter caused the outbreak


----------



## Vengeance

but that sexual transmission is


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> but that sexual transmission is


 better on the FM band


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that sexual transmission is
> 
> 
> 
> better on the fm band
Click to expand...


according  to the people who


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that sexual transmission is
> 
> 
> 
> better on the fm band
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> according  to the people who
Click to expand...

work in radio and tv


----------



## Vengeance

repair shops in strip malls.


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> repair shops in strip malls.


where condoms and donuts


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> repair shops in strip malls.
> 
> 
> 
> where condoms and donuts
Click to expand...

are   displayed  and  sold  rapidly


----------



## blastoff

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> repair shops in strip malls.
> 
> 
> 
> where condoms and donuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are   displayed  and  sold  rapidly
Click to expand...


and cheap.  So then the...


----------



## daws101

blastoff said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where condoms and donuts
> 
> 
> 
> are   displayed  and  sold  rapidly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and cheap.  So then the...
Click to expand...

 hoodrats danced a merry tune


----------



## Vengeance

and swiped their EBT cards


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> and swiped their EBT cards


 and traded poptarts for meth


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> and swiped their ebt cards
> 
> 
> 
> and traded poptarts for meth
Click to expand...


meanwhile the  porta-potties are


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> and swiped their ebt cards
> 
> 
> 
> and traded poptarts for meth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meanwhile the  porta-potties are
Click to expand...

overflowing with rampant


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and traded poptarts for meth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile the  porta-potties are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> overflowing with rampant
Click to expand...

cockroaches  that are carrying turds


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile the  porta-potties are
> 
> 
> 
> overflowing with rampant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cockroaches  that are carrying turds
Click to expand...

To the Hershey's factory where


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> overflowing with rampant
> 
> 
> 
> cockroaches  that are carrying turds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to the hershey's factory where
Click to expand...


  a new candy bar is


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> cockroaches  that are carrying turds
> 
> 
> 
> to the hershey's factory where
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a new candy bar is
Click to expand...

 being tested,it's name


----------



## Vengeance

selected through extensive market research,


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> selected through extensive market research,


in thousands of cities nationwide,


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> selected through extensive market research,
> 
> 
> 
> in thousands of cities nationwide,
Click to expand...


and from the popular votes


----------



## Vengeance

of our home viewing audience


----------



## spectrumc01

has decided upon, "Willow bar"


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

spectrumc01 said:


> has decided upon, "willow bar"



then  riots  broke  out  almost


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> selected through extensive market research,
> 
> 
> 
> in thousands of cities nationwide,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and from the popular votes
Click to expand...

when the name  was  announced


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in thousands of cities nationwide,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the popular votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when the name  was  announced
Click to expand...

 suddenly anger fill the crowd


----------



## Vengeance

and they stormed the MCs platform


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

vengeance said:


> and they stormed the mcs platform



with fists  flying, mouths chanting


----------



## Vengeance

'We're mad as hell and


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

Vengeance said:


> 'We're mad as hell and



we ain't taking any shit


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> Vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'We're mad as hell and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we ain't taking any shit
Click to expand...

 Just then the water cannons


----------



## Vengeance

were discovered to have been


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

vengeance said:


> were discovered to have been



filled full of deep shit


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> were discovered to have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filled full of deep shit
Click to expand...

"how deep?" cried the chief!


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> were discovered to have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filled full of deep shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "how deep?" cried the chief!
Click to expand...


deeper than a monkey on a toadstool


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> filled full of deep shit
> 
> 
> 
> "how deep?" cried the chief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deeper than a monkey on a toadstool
Click to expand...

replied the ghost of elvis.


----------



## J.E.D

Return to sender. Address unknown.


----------



## daws101

JosefK said:


> Return to sender. Address unknown.


before the ghost of Elvis could finish,the ghost of jim morrison kicked him in the nuts1


----------



## J.E.D

"Don't be cruel", said Elvis.


----------



## Vengeance

"Come on and touch me."


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

vengeance said:


> "come on and touch me."



cause you ain't nothing but


----------



## Vengeance

my eyes have seen you


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> my eyes have seen you


knocking' on heaven's door


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes have seen you
> 
> 
> 
> knocking' on heaven's door
Click to expand...


but it was not heavens


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes have seen you
> 
> 
> 
> knocking' on heaven's door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but it was not heavens
Click to expand...

it was kevin's


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> knocking' on heaven's door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was not heavens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was kevin's
Click to expand...


meanwhile as the new year


----------



## Vengeance

dawned on an unsuspecting world


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

has just begun, silently things


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> has just begun, silently things


waited for the moment to


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> has just begun, silently things
> 
> 
> 
> waited for the moment to
Click to expand...


explode in a way that


----------



## percysunshine

would end all things about


----------



## daws101

percysunshine said:


> would end all things about


 weed being illegal


----------



## Vengeance

and instead make it mandatory


----------



## blastoff

...to poison all of it.


----------



## daws101

blastoff said:


> ...to poison all of it.


accept for your stash, right?


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to poison all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> accept for your stash, right?
Click to expand...


i have no stash"he said loudly"


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to poison all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> accept for your stash, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have no stash"he said loudly"
Click to expand...

 as the crowd roared.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> accept for your stash, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no stash"he said loudly"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as the crowd roared.
Click to expand...


the air had a smell


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have no stash"he said loudly"
> 
> 
> 
> as the crowd roared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the air had a smell
Click to expand...

of cannabis, as the fog


----------



## Vengeance

swirled thickly through the multitudes


----------



## Dr Grump

of pink elephants that appeared


----------



## Vengeance

Dr Grump said:


> of pink elephants that appeared



amongst the raucous, drunken revelers


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> of pink elephants that appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amongst the raucous, drunken revelers
Click to expand...

eating BBQ and crawdaddies!


----------



## Vengeance

*Have I won? * asked Mitt


----------



## daws101

Vengeance said:


> *Have I won? * asked iMitt


as he wiped off his


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> *have i won? * asked imitt
> 
> 
> 
> as he wiped off his
Click to expand...


noone replied, again he said


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vengeance said:
> 
> 
> 
> *have i won? * asked imitt
> 
> 
> 
> as he wiped off his
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> noone replied, again he said
Click to expand...

pass the magic underwear!


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> as he wiped off his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noone replied, again he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pass the magic underwear!
Click to expand...


suddenly all kinds of panties


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> noone replied, again he said
> 
> 
> 
> pass the magic underwear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suddenly all kinds of panties
Click to expand...

 clean and dirty whizzed by


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pass the magic underwear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suddenly all kinds of panties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean and dirty whizzed by
Click to expand...


his nose , he tried to


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> suddenly all kinds of panties
> 
> 
> 
> clean and dirty whizzed by
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his nose , he tried to
Click to expand...

catch them for his


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> clean and dirty whizzed by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his nose , he tried to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> catch them for his
Click to expand...


secret collection he has stashed


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> his nose , he tried to
> 
> 
> 
> catch them for his
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> secret collection he has stashed
Click to expand...

in the mormon temple under


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> catch them for his
> 
> 
> 
> 
> secret collection he has stashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the mormon temple under
Click to expand...


the grass lawn out back


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> secret collection he has stashed
> 
> 
> 
> in the mormon temple under
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the grass lawn out back
Click to expand...

by the statue of gumby


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the mormon temple under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the grass lawn out back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by the statue of gumby
Click to expand...


holding a rolled marijuania cigarrette


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the grass lawn out back
> 
> 
> 
> by the statue of gumby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holding a rolled marijuania cigarrette
Click to expand...

more commonly called a joint!


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by the statue of gumby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holding a rolled marijuania cigarrette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more commonly called a joint!
Click to expand...


suddenly a long haired mormon


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> holding a rolled marijuania cigarrette
> 
> 
> 
> more commonly called a joint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> suddenly a long haired mormon
Click to expand...

with 20 kids and


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> more commonly called a joint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suddenly a long haired mormon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with 20 kids and
Click to expand...


and a dog named bogart


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> suddenly a long haired mormon
> 
> 
> 
> with 20 kids and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a dog named bogart
Click to expand...

a pit bull (chiwawa) spelling? mix


----------



## Mr.Nick

Then democrats ate their own children like wild dogs - the end.


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

mr.nick said:


> then democrats ate their own children like wild dogs - the end.



of that chapter--- the day will come when


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> mr.nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> then democrats ate their own children like wild dogs - the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of that chapter--- the day will come when
Click to expand...

Mr nick will be trapped in a refrigerator and eat his own foot!


----------



## Dante

Mr.Nick said:


> Then democrats ate their own children like wild dogs - the end.



...until Republicans ate every penis in sight.


----------



## daws101

Dante said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then democrats ate their own children like wild dogs - the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...until Republicans ate every penis in sight.
Click to expand...

because they had no balls


----------



## Dante

daws101 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then democrats ate their own children like wild dogs - the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...until Republicans ate every penis in sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because they had no balls
Click to expand...


but plenty of lipstick on pigs


----------



## daws101

Dante said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...until Republicans ate every penis in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> because they had no balls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but plenty of lipstick on pigs
Click to expand...

late that night newt slipped


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because they had no balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but plenty of lipstick on pigs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> late that night newt slipped
Click to expand...


on a green slimely, wet


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> but plenty of lipstick on pigs
> 
> 
> 
> late that night newt slipped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> on a green slimely, wet
Click to expand...

staircase leading to the dungeon


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

daws101 said:


> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> late that night newt slipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a green slimely, wet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> staircase leading to the dungeon
Click to expand...


were mitt hides his personal


----------



## percysunshine

BREDNAMERICA said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brednamerica said:
> 
> 
> 
> on a green slimely, wet
> 
> 
> 
> staircase leading to the dungeon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> were mitt hides his personal
Click to expand...


...blow up Ron Paul doll...


----------



## daws101

percysunshine said:


> BREDNAMERICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> staircase leading to the dungeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were mitt hides his personal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...blow up Ron Paul doll...
Click to expand...

and ex wives skulls to


----------



## BREDNAMERICA

chapter 3 -- these days of spring are


----------



## daws101

BREDNAMERICA said:


> chapter 3 -- these days of spring are


 waining fast summer's near


----------

